# Festival of Speed~Sat 28th April~Long Kesh



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be a fun filled day out :thumb:

Will be there myself with CelicaIreland


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

What a lot of  that was today, worst orginised event i have ever attended by far


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have to agree organisation could have been a lot better 

But we had a good days craic 

Think the charity Cash for Kids will have done ok out of it, which is what these events are all about at the end of the day :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea tho i have have also heard a few things about that also and app its just the "car show" cars that was gonig to the charity and lets face it that wasnt many lol. 

totaly its defo all about supporting charitys and to be honest thats the only reason i ended up going later in the afternoon once i collected the wee man. 

i still need to find a new bloody car  lol


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah mate you need to get a good Celica :lol:


----------

